# What to wear for the interview for apprienticeship



## Pief0001 (May 16, 2012)

Good Afternoon

I have my interview next week, and I am unsure what to wear for my interview. 

I was thinking of going in a polo shirt with khaki pants with my work boots. 
I do not want to look overdressed for the part and I do not want to under dress. 

Please let me know your opinion and what you have seen from your experience


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

That would be fine. The work boots are fine if they are in good shape. I have had people come to an interview with me in sleeveless shirts and sneakers. Not a good first impression.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Magoo5150 said:


> That would be fine. The work boots are fine if they are in good shape. I have had people come to an interview with me in sleeveless shirts and sneakers. Not a good first impression.


No one in shorts and flip-flops with dirty feet?




:no::no::laughing:


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Never flip flops, but I have had people with shorts. How can you interview in shorts for a job that you should not wear shorts at. If I was interviewing someone for a lifeguard position, that would be different.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Florida has a union?


----------



## Pief0001 (May 16, 2012)

Yes the local 177. 

I am just so nervous about the interview I just want to look the part and not be overdressed.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

....


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

A good rule of thumb for interviews is to dress one step above what you would be expected to wear to work if you had that job.

Polo shirt, khakis and work boots sound acceptable. A nice pair of traditional jeans (i.e. no holes, worn at the waist, and not them damn silly skinny jeans) would probably also be sufficient... on second thought, just stick to the khakis.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

Wear a suit.


----------



## Pief0001 (May 16, 2012)

why do you recommend wearing a suit?


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

Pief0001 said:


> why do you recommend wearing a suit?


You will never, never EVER lose points for wearing a suit to an interview. And it could conceivably put you over the top of a short list. Doesn't matter if the job is for Assistant Sandhog. For my current job, I wore an nice suit. It was an interview/practical. I bent a 90 and an offset, plus wired a Stop/Start in that suit. Not saying it got me the job, but I'd be willing to bet if I were equal to another applicant, the suit could have squeaked me in by a nose. Point being, it can NEVER hurt.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

dreamcrusher28 said:


> Wear a grass skirt.


Work jeans, a work shirt, and a pair of slightly worn work boots.
No body piercings please. No pony tails. Tats are a negative. JMHO


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hopefully, he is joking, though I agree with the plea for no body modifications. Wear...a...suit. And break it out again when your inducted into the membership at the union meeting. Some of the brothers you're inducted with will be dressed like they just came from work. Don't be that guy.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Aug 18, 2008)

Some of the Brothers at the meetings look like they just came from work because the did just come from work. I am happy if they come to meetings. Could not care less about what they are wearing. 

I've interviewed hundreds of applicants over the past 7 years. Guys in full suits always make me wonder if they know what kind of job they are trying to get. Polo and khakis are perfectly appropriate. Or slacks and a button down shirt. You could even add a tie. Just make sure everything is clean and presentable.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

I was just speaking of the guys being inducted into the membership, and they should have brought their suits with them if they thought they wouldn't have time to go home and change for their induction. Obviously, most of the members will be dressed like they came from work. Just one last thought for Pief, EVERY guy sitting at the table (NECA guys and union delegates) for your interview WILL be wearing a suit. You won't be shot on sight if you don't wear one but if it comes down to you and your exact equal for one spot, the suit may just put you over the edge. There is no such thing as being overdressed for an interview. And anyone that tells you different is ignorant or lying.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Buy a new pair of jeans or carhartts and a new work shirt and wear that. Why the **** anyone would turn up to interview to become a tradesman wearing a suit is beyond me. The guys interviewing you arent going to be idiots dazzled by your cheap suit or god forbid that hideous American habit of a blue blazer and tan trousers.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I wore a suit to my wedding... and my sons.

To an interview for a construction job?  I think not. Polish your boots and wear what you posted in your first message.

Good luck.


----------



## dreamcrusher28 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok,ok, I'll pull it back a little since I seem to be in the minority here. I still say wear a nice shirt and tie, no workboots. You're not being interviewed at a construction site nor will you be pulling wire 5 minutes after the interview ends, should you get the gig. But at least look nice. You're being considered for an apprenticeship and they're very competitive nowadays for limited spots. It's not about 'dazzling' them, lol.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What you wear to the interview is only part of your overall presentation. You want to be well groomed and clean. The khakis, polo and a nice pair of shoes are fine.

Body language is important. Sit up straight and look people in the eye (not excessively but don't stare at the floor). Project your voice and be articulate. Mumbling is not allowed. Use real English. Save the slang for the jobsite.

Do your research. Find out what kind of person they are looking for and be that person. Keep some intelligent questions in the back of your mind and use them if the opportunity comes up. Avoid "me" questions concerning payday, lunch hour, vacation time, etc. That might seem obvious but half the morons you compete against are only concerned with how much they get paid and when they receive it.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

You can't go wrong with a bat suit, it will show you are a go-getter.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm here to see about the job. What does it pay and will I be bullied? My mom says I shouldn't let you push me around because I'm probably smarter than most of the guys on your crew. Oh, I gotta go. That's her out there honking for me. Let me know what you decide.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

wendon said:


> I'm here to see about the job. What does it pay and will I be bullied? My mom says I shouldn't let you push me around because I'm probably smarter than most of the guys on your crew. Oh, I gotta go. That's her out there honking for me. Let me know what you decide.


Really not a terrible idea. At least those damn occidental belts wont stain them.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

99cents said:


> What you wear to the interview is only part of your overall presentation. You want to be well groomed and clean. The khakis, polo and a nice pair of shoes are fine.
> 
> Body language is important. Sit up straight and look people in the eye (not excessively but don't stare at the floor). Project your voice and be articulate. Mumbling is not allowed. Use real English. Save the slang for the jobsite.
> 
> Do your research. Find out what kind of person they are looking for and be that person. Keep some intelligent questions in the back of your mind and use them if the opportunity comes up. Avoid "me" questions concerning payday, lunch hour, vacation time, etc. That might seem obvious but half the morons you compete against are only concerned with how much they get paid and when they receive it.


And there's no sense trying to pretend to be someone you're not. Any boss that's half-way intelligent will be able to see right through that. If he doesn't, it won't take long after you're working for him. One of the big requirements, in my mind, is the ability to work as a team. To give as well as you get without being a smartmouth. To be able to shrug off someone's hazing soon takes the fun out of it and you'll find life goes a lot smoother, and they'll respect you for it.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Really not a terrible idea. At least those damn occidental belts wont stain them.


Just don't wear them in Wisconsin. They're too close to the Viqueens colors.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Theres a lot of truth in this.


----------

